# Sweetest Day Buck



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Sweetest day bow hunting brethren!

Shot a nice 8 this am in the rain. And to think I almost said the heck with it and slept in!

He was on me before I knew it and finally closed the deal at 15 yds in a big creek bottom here in Greene county at 8.30. 

Travelled less than 20 yds and was dead in under a minute. 

My dad killed his biggest buck on sweetest day about 15 years ago. Today I added a second chapter on this special day!

Hit the woods guys. The bucks are on their feet. Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Way to stick it out in the rain and bag a good one, congrats


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great work and nice bow buck, something to be proud of for sure!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

way to go you score a nice looking buck


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

SWEET!(couldent resist).


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great looking buck , Oh crap I forgot it was sweetest day !!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice looking symmetrical rack. Looks like about an 18"-19" spread? Congrats!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

ya very nice deer congrats


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Top Notch!!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

That is one beautiful 8 pter!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

The spread is right at 18 inches. I'd say he would score about 125. 

It was a great hunt and a very handsome deer indeed. He hadn't been doing much rubbing yet but was on his feet traveling a creek funnel. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck. Congratulations


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck and one for the memory bank!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your buck. Got to love it when they go down fast.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

That's a great one. Keep up the good work.


----------

